# The best transfer paper



## omadi884 (Aug 21, 2018)

I am kind of new here. I bought a Geo Knight dk20 heat press. I've been sending out for custom transfers but it's very expensive. I want to try and print from my home. What is the best printer to get, no matter what the price. And what are the best heat transfer papers to purchase? Obviously, ones with the least amount of issues in the long run. Thank you for your help


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

omadi884 said:


> I am kind of new here. I bought a Geo Knight dk20 heat press. I've been sending out for custom transfers but it's very expensive. I want to try and print from my home. What is the best printer to get, no matter what the price. And what are the best heat transfer papers to purchase? Obviously, ones with the least amount of issues in the long run. Thank you for your help


 You posted this under Plastisol transfers ? If that is what you are asking about do you have experience ? You will need a dryer, screen exposing and cleaning equipment the inks , graphics software , space and for paper there is a lot of different kinds . Cold peel , hot peel, glitter and warm peel are just a few . The printing press can be anywhere from DIY to a couple of hundred thousand dollars.......I would recommend you doing a You Tube search and look at some videos and then you might be able to refine your questions a little


----------

